# Bester DD



## Gímlì267 (8. September 2008)

Hallo!
Sry, wenn es so einen Artikel schon geben sollte.. aber ich habe einfach keinen gefunden...
Ich habe vor, wie bestimmt alle hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war am 18. sept. gleich zu kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich würde gerne den schnellsten weg auf lvl 40 nehmen und demzufolge einen guten DamageDealer spielen!
Nun ist meine Frage an alle, die sich schon mit der Beta befasst haben: welche klasse macht denn nun am meisten Schaden und bekommt so am meisten XP?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich tippe mal auf den Feuerzauberer, aber wie sieht es zum Beispiel mit dem Schattenkrieger aus? Ich dachte, der ist auc nicht schlecht im Schaden verteilen, doch da habe ich vorhin gelesen, das er da ziemlich hinterherhängen soll....


----------



## Gored (8. September 2008)

naja gimli, bloss weil du ein guter dmgdealer bist heissts noch lange net das du schnell lvl 40 bist, ich würd dir zum schnell leveln eher ne klasse wie en sigmarpriester empfehlen gegebenfalls vllt auch den hexenjäger !

andere meinungen dazu sind aber bitte mehr als erwünscht jungs und mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Gímlì267 (8. September 2008)

warum gerade den priester? is das nich vordergründig ein healer? und der hexer? noch gar nich gesehn, was is der? fern-dd?
achso, dieser priest is bisschen wie ein pala, oder?


----------



## Nulpin (8. September 2008)

Gímlì267 schrieb:


> warum gerade den priester? is das nich vordergründig ein healer? und der hexer? noch gar nich gesehn, was is der? fern-dd?
> achso, dieser priest is bisschen wie ein pala, oder?




Entfernt!!!
Aber selbst mit nem Erzmagier kann man schnell auf lvl 40 spielen....
Hatte ich heute jedenfalls das Gefühl...


----------



## meldrakin (8. September 2008)

Gímlì267 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Sry, wenn es so einen Artikel schon geben sollte.. aber ich habe einfach keinen gefunden...
> Ich habe vor, wie bestimmt alle hier
> 
> ...




ja, genau.. gib mir ne rox00r klasse.. will mich nicht damit identifizieren; gefallen muss es auch nicht.. mir egal ob stoff, leder oder was.. need da big dd oberkil00r..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry, aber find so "was ist die beste klasse, will imba sein" fragen immer so..kreativresistent..


----------



## Gored (8. September 2008)

also gimli au wenn ich jetzt wahrscheins dafür gesteinigt werd : ich behaupte mal das der sigmarpriester wohl wegen seiner praktischen heilfähigkeiten gut zu leveln ist ähnlich dem wow pala und den hexenjäger eben demweg weil der auf seiten der ordnung den heftigsten meleedps raus rotzt. weiteres zu diesen beiden klassen findest du aber auch hier im forum im thread der jeweiligen klasse !


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (9. September 2008)

meldrakin schrieb:


> ja, genau.. gib mir ne rox00r klasse.. will mich nicht damit identifizieren; gefallen muss es auch nicht.. mir egal ob stoff, leder oder was.. need da big dd oberkil00r..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mal fett /signed

Spiel einfach die Klasse, die dir gefällt, zusagt und am meisten Spaß macht!

Hybriden leveln in MMOs btw eigentlich immer recht gut, da Heilen in Kombination mit Dmg oft effektiver ist als reiner Dmg, aber dann viel Regpausen drin zu haben, weil man sonst einfach draufgehen würde. Es kann durchaus sein, dass sich ein reiner DD also abartig schlecht levelt, da er nach 3 Mobs nur noch 20% HP hat. Kann aber genauso andersrum sein - dass man sich einfach so durchschnetzelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzendruide (9. September 2008)

Wenn dir wirklich das egal ist würde ich sagen : Hexenjäger,Chaosbarbar,Feuerzauberer,Zauberin


----------



## Stancer (9. September 2008)

Es gibt keinen besten DD

Nen Feuerzauberer teilt zwar ordentlich Schaden aus, liegt aber auch sobald nen Melee an ihm dran ist aufm Boden.
Nen Tank teilt wenig Schaden aus, hält aber auch massig aus.

Und es ist wirklich so, als Feuerzauberer/Zauberinn liegt man extrem schnell aufm Boden. Es sei denn man findet nen Tank und Heiler, die auf einen aufpassen.

Es geht in WAR ausserdem ums Gruppenspiel und nicht um "Solo-Roxxor", die Klassen sind aufs Gruppenspiel getrimmt. Wenn du Solo ins RvR ziehen willst...viel spass...du wirst nur auf dem Boden rumliegen also lerne besser mit anderen zusammen zu spielen.

Jede Klasse hat Stärken und Schwächen und für jede Klasse gibt es eine Konterklasse.


----------



## b0mb4z (10. September 2008)

100 % signed Stancer


Sry, Threadersteller, dein Statement _"ich würde gerne den schnellsten weg auf lvl 40 nehmen und demzufolge einen guten DamageDealer spielen!"_ ist leider unzutreffend. 
Für WoW mag so eine Aussage passen... aber in WAR, wo du auf eine funkionierende Gruppe angewiesen bist... no way.
Stell dir vor 10 krasse roxx0r DD´s machen eine PQ und es erscheint der Hero-Boss... da liegen dann aber mal ganz schnell DD´s im Gras und wundern sich *zwinker*

Alleine bist du in War nichts ! Nur in einer Gruppe kommst Du weiter !

Und da man auch in RvR-Szenarien problemlos leveln kann (und nebenbei noch dick RvR-Rufpunkte sammelt) ist es auch für Heiler oder Hybriden wie den Sigmarpriester oder Runenprieser ein leichtes auf lvl 40 zu kommen.

Insofern Thema verfehlt, lieber Threadersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Audara (10. September 2008)

Ich wollt mich aus dem Thema eingentlich raushalten da alles was meiner Meinung entspricht bereits gesagt worden ist,
allerdings hab ich ja doch mal neugierig auf das Profil von dir liebem TE geklickt und mal gestöbert,
soweit ok und nett, wenn ich jedoch die Namen deiner Charaktere aus dem bekannten MMO da sehe dann weiss ich nicht ob ich  Angst haben sollte das ein teil der von MIR erhofften WAR Atmosphäre schon direkt nach Release verschütt geht,
also mein persönlicher Apell an dich, wähle deine WAR namen bitte mit Bedacht und hilf mit den Grundstein für ein angenehmes Warhammer Online zu setzen bei dem man sich in die Welt um WAR versetzt fühlt und nicht in ein neues CS.

lg 
Audara


----------



## Katalmacht (10. September 2008)

Ich hab paar Klassen durchprobiert und muss sagen der weiße Löwe macht im Meele ordentlich DMG hab in momentan bis lvl 12 getestet und im der macht einfach nur Fun bis jetzt.


----------



## Gímlì267 (10. September 2008)

also erstmal vielen dank an die vielen antworten!
ich habe meinen fehler nun dank euch gemerkt, ihr habt recht, einen dd alleine bringt nicht viel...
ich werde nun wohl entweder einen sigmarpriester oder einen weißen löwen nehmen.
und das mit den namen^^ naja, die meisten chars davon gibt es nicht mehr, aber sie stehen trotzdem im profil drin... ich werde meinen char wohl Purgator nennen^^ wenn das denn recht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die, die nicht wissen, woher der name eig kommt: das ist lateinisch und heißt schornsteinfeger xDD
fragt mich nicht, wie ich darauf gekommen bin


----------



## Audara (12. September 2008)

Gímlì267 schrieb:


> also erstmal vielen dank an die vielen antworten!
> ich habe meinen fehler nun dank euch gemerkt, ihr habt recht, einen dd alleine bringt nicht viel...
> ich werde nun wohl entweder einen sigmarpriester oder einen weißen löwen nehmen.
> und das mit den namen^^ naja, die meisten chars davon gibt es nicht mehr, aber sie stehen trotzdem im profil drin... ich werde meinen char wohl Purgator nennen^^ wenn das denn recht ist
> ...




ist noch ok, abgesehen davon weiss ich was der Name aufsich hat, dank deiner Mybuffed seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (13. September 2008)

auch wenn das thema mehr oder weniger erledigt ist würd ich noch gern was zum thema ``Sigmapriester `` und lvln sagen
zum einen sehe ich das auch so das durch seine heilfähigkeiten nicht auf essen heiltränke etc. angewiehsen ist und dadurch länger im kampf bleibt und dadruch (denke ich) mehr XP bekommt
zum anderen 
nur weil eine klasse (siegmarpreister war oder der wow paladin) anfangs oder auch im endgame auf den ERSTEN blick wenig schaden macht heisst das nicht das es so ist ( hört sich komisch an ich weis)
kleines beispiel aus wow: ich der paladin (als tank) mache mit lvl 70 IN einer lvl 70 instanz mehr dmg als irgentjemand anders aus der grp. (nun kann man sagen ich hät nur mit noobs gespielt aber ich bin schlieslich auch kein profi)
was ich damit sagen will ist das sachen wie lvln schaden und watweisichnoch bei war (und einigen anderen spielen) hauptsächlich auf dem spieler und seiner spielweise basieren


----------



## Dilan (14. September 2008)

Wenn ich den Piss schon wieder lese... Bester DD....

Wirklich leute die solche fragen stellen gehören gesteinigt.

Ausser dem frag ich mich was DMG machen mit XP bekommen zu tun hat....


----------



## Thînêl (14. September 2008)

Mehr DMG = Mehr Monster / Mobs in gleicher Zeit tot = Mehr EXp


----------



## Milkoh (15. September 2008)

Thînêl schrieb:


> Mehr DMG = Mehr Monster / Mobs in gleicher Zeit tot = Mehr EXp



Generell würde ich Dir da nicht zustimmen. Das gilt weder in WOW noch und vor allem nicht in WAR. 

Ich habe nen Sigmarpriester, nen Hexenjäger und einen Feuerzauberer in der OB bis je 12 gespielt. 
Ich kann sagen der Sigmarpriester kam obwohl er am wenigsten Schaden austeilt am schnellsten auf 12. 

Der Grund ist einfach: Während Hexenjäger und Feuerzauberer schnell stress bekommen sobald mehr als ein Mob an Ihnen klebt. Schafft der Sigmarpriester auch gerne 3 oder 4. 

Man stirbt halt deutlich schneller und teilweise oefter. 

Milkoh


----------



## exec85 (16. September 2008)

Zum schnellen leveln geb ich dir mal nen tip:

spiel  Sigmarpriester und schnapp dir nen Kumpel der Feuermagier spielt.

Das geht gut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (18. September 2008)

Hexenjäger / Feuermagier 

auf Imperiumsseite, je nachdem wie gut er gespielt wird.

Zumindest in den BG´s oben beim DMG.


----------



## Pih (19. September 2008)

Sigmarpriester hat zudem noch verdammt viel Stil und den dicken Coolness Faktor, wenn man mal ein bißchen in vergangenen Spielen und im Warhammer Universum forscht. Daneben erscheinen einem Paladine als Halbstarke in Frauenklamotten.


----------



## Torben321 (19. September 2008)

Ich werde wohl auf jeden Fall den Runenpriester (bzw. den Erzmagier) nehmen, da ich denke Heiler sind immer zu gebrauchen - ich nicht so gerne Meele´s zocke - und mir allgemein zu viele DD´s rumlaufen, wenn ich bei meinem Bruder auf die Szenarienliste schaue und er da 5-7 Feuerzauberer auf einer Stelle stehen hat.

Meine Frage, da ich denke das passt hier ganz gut rein, und ich dafür keinen Thread erstellen muss:
Wie lvlt. er sich?

Ich weiss das im RVR jeder an seine EP kommt... 
Ich habe diverse Vid´s von ihm gesehen und stelle mir die Frage wie es beim Questen, welches ich allerdings sekundär betreiben will, aussieht?!

Schon mal Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Tetsuo82 (28. Oktober 2008)

Imho Feuermagier mit dot skillung. Geht wirklich ab.


----------



## Der ProGamer (7. November 2008)

Tetsuo82 schrieb:


> Imho Feuermagier mit dot skillung. Geht wirklich ab.



genau kann ich nur empfehlen es geht derbe ab du fällst halt nur schnell um musst was skillig sein is halt kein dummer knüppler der einfach nur haut er kann karsten!


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (17. November 2008)

Spiel selbst nen Siggi und muss sagen es levelt sich ganz gut...vor allem da ich so gut wie keine Downtime zwischen den Mobs habe.


----------



## Khorgarjin (17. November 2008)

Also wenn es ums Leveln geht soll eigentlich der Schwertmeister der König sein. Ich selbst zock Eisenbrecher und mit ihm geht es auch sehr angenehm und selbst bei 3 Mobs fällt man nicht mehr ohne weiteres um, wenn man so auf Ende T2 zu geht. Am Anfang hat man es noch etwas schwerer.
Der Schwertmeister aber soll ohne Probleme mehr als 3 Mobs erlegen. Das ganze liegt an seinen Schwertverzauberung und den AEs. Er haut damit gut zu und bekommt Schutzschilde, damit fast keinen Schaden und durch die AEs hat er fast immer eins drauf. Damit geht er eigentlich so durch jede Mobgruppe und haut zügig um sich. Das ganze soll extrem gut gehen und deswegen denk ich ändern sie auch was an diesen Procs bei seinen AE schlägen. Denn es muss wirklich abgehen und da hängt er alle Klasse ab, da er selbst dank Tankrüstung und diesen Schutzschilden nicht umfällt. Im RVR ist er nicht so der bringer, wenn man ihn auf Stil spielt, auch wenn er dort gut Schaden machen soll, ist er eben kein voller Tank. Aber das ist was anderes und Patch angelegenheit =). Aber wenn es ums farmen gehen soll, soll der Schwertmeister wirklich gut abgehen. Aber bei Tanks ist das eh ein Problem, bis Level 12 oder 14 halt sind sie sehr langsam und auch keine richtigen Tanks. Aber wenn man dann langsam hier und da seine Rüstung bekommt und die guten Waffen, dann geht es ab und die Klassen ziehen davon. 

Am Eisenbrecher merk ich es selbst gut und viel AE hat er eben nicht zu bieten, dafür fällt er im RVR auch nicht so ohne weiteres um.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (28. November 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Piss schon wieder lese... Bester DD....
> 
> Wirklich leute die solche fragen stellen gehören gesteinigt.
> 
> Ausser dem frag ich mich was DMG machen mit XP bekommen zu tun hat....



iss mir lieber als die 300ste namensvariante aus nem fantasybuch zu lesen, SOWAS ist zum kotzen...


----------



## softcake_orange (27. Dezember 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Also wenn es ums Leveln geht soll eigentlich der Schwertmeister der König sein. Ich selbst zock Eisenbrecher und mit ihm geht es auch sehr angenehm und selbst bei 3 Mobs fällt man nicht mehr ohne weiteres um, wenn man so auf Ende T2 zu geht. Am Anfang hat man es noch etwas schwerer.
> Der Schwertmeister aber soll ohne Probleme mehr als 3 Mobs erlegen. Das ganze liegt an seinen Schwertverzauberung und den AEs. Er haut damit gut zu und bekommt Schutzschilde, damit fast keinen Schaden und durch die AEs hat er fast immer eins drauf. Damit geht er eigentlich so durch jede Mobgruppe und haut zügig um sich. Das ganze soll extrem gut gehen und deswegen denk ich ändern sie auch was an diesen Procs bei seinen AE schlägen. Denn es muss wirklich abgehen und da hängt er alle Klasse ab, da er selbst dank Tankrüstung und diesen Schutzschilden nicht umfällt. Im RVR ist er nicht so der bringer, wenn man ihn auf Stil spielt, auch wenn er dort gut Schaden machen soll, ist er eben kein voller Tank. Aber das ist was anderes und Patch angelegenheit =). Aber wenn es ums farmen gehen soll, soll der Schwertmeister wirklich gut abgehen. Aber bei Tanks ist das eh ein Problem, bis Level 12 oder 14 halt sind sie sehr langsam und auch keine richtigen Tanks. Aber wenn man dann langsam hier und da seine Rüstung bekommt und die guten Waffen, dann geht es ab und die Klassen ziehen davon.
> 
> Am Eisenbrecher merk ich es selbst gut und viel AE hat er eben nicht zu bieten, dafür fällt er im RVR auch nicht so ohne weiteres um.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erst mal nen Schwertmeister spielen und dann posten...
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... usw.

Ein Jünger des Khaine z.B. levelt viel schneller als ein Schwertmeister.

Ansonsten kannst Du jede Tank Klasse mit dem Schwertmeister gleich setzen was das Leveln angeht. 
Ist nix außergewöhnliches.


----------



## lobocop (30. Dezember 2008)

auf lvl 40 zurzeit BW mit AOE Skillung am besten noch mit einem Maschinisten der dir leute ansaugt, da sind 200-300k eigentlich kein Problem


----------

